# Carp Skiff Phase 1



## mattpike77 (Mar 23, 2010)

photo


----------



## mattpike77 (Mar 23, 2010)

another


----------



## mattpike77 (Mar 23, 2010)

one more


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Very nice. had one that look just like that a few years back.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice rig! good to see another Fly Fisherman among us! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Sweet boat! That would look right at home in Louisiana...when going shallow most folks use aluminum down here.

-where did you get those gunnel fly rod holders? I'm in the market for a pair.


----------



## mattpike77 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. The rod holders aren't flyrod specific, but they work fine. I got them at Bass Pro. I'll probably build some when I build the rear deck and console, but I'm a little burnt out right now. If it works, it's getting left alone for the moment...


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

bullship....nice boat, and as GG said...good to have another fly fisher among us...


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

BS. [smiley=cool2.gif]
Nice rig.
Is that StarBoard AS for your front casting deck... Thanks.


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

Very Nice, are you trgeting Carp here in Florida?


----------



## mattpike77 (Mar 23, 2010)

I probably should have clarified some stuff in this post. This is an updated post of my build. Here's the link to that:
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1272203641

It's all wood and epoxy/fiberglass. I live in Charlotte, NC. I was in Florida for a few days last week, but don't get to do that regularly.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 30, 2010)

Bullship, hey man awesome boat I've been following you on a certain "tin" forum and really want to do the same with my old jon. how wide is your boat i'd like to put a poling platform on mine but am afraid mine is to skinny.


----------



## mattpike77 (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry. Haven't been here in a while. It's only about a 5' beam. It's a little tippy, but I haven't fallen off yet!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

What did you end up covering the decks with???


----------

